# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  Riera de Riudecols

## sergi1907

Esta riera actualmente acostumbra a estar totalmente seca, aunque según he podido saber antiguamente era un río. 
En episodios de lluvia como el que hemos vivido esta semana, y durante algunos días vuelve a ver correr el agua.
Aquí os dejo unas fotos de hoy.







Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

En las inundaciones del año 1.992 en el mes de octubre, creo que fué el día del Pilar, esta riera dejó sin acceso al pueblecito de les Irles, aguas arriba del de Riudecols, al arrasar el puente antiguo que había.
Mi anterior empresa fué la que reparó la emergencia y luego hizo la solución actual.
Por desgracia no tengo fotos, pero fué arrancado de cuajo el puente.
No hubo que lamentar desgracias personales, afortunadamente.
La riera, aguas arriba del puente no tiene más de 5 o 6 Km de longitud.

----------


## REEGE

Buenas fotos de ésta Riera de Riudecols, que cuando cayeron esas tormentas debía ir fina... y gracias por la explicación Perdiguera.
Así es como se ven las diferencias de caudal de nuestros ríos unas veces tan secos y otras como éstos dos años que hasta los sitios difíciles logran tener agua que corra...
Un saludo a los dos.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos de la riera esta mañana.

Un aspecto muy diferente del habitual.











Un saludo :Smile:

----------

